# Reputable breeder in CT, MA, NY or RI



## Hoping for a Havanese

My family is thinking about getting a Havanese and I've been researching the breed and breeders online. However, every time I find what I think is a reputable breeder, I find complaints and comments that lead me to believe the breeder is not all that they say they are. We'd be looking for a puppy for next June, so I have time to find a reputable breeder. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BEACHPLUM

My sister got her dog from DeVita Havanese in CT. She was an older dog who they didn't want to use anymore for showing. She is just the sweetest little dog. I did contact her when we were looking but she never responded to me. We ended up adopting our little Coco from Avonlea Havanese in PA. I couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## atsilvers27

Devita is difficult to get dogs from. That's all I'm going to say about her.


----------



## atsilvers27

I used to live in the town next to her and several of my grooming clients complained about her.


----------



## atsilvers27

I would recommend Steve Lawrence of Fuzzy Farm in CT. Very sweet guy and over 30 yrs breeding experience. He is also a judge.


----------



## Hoping for a Havanese

Wow! Thanks for the quick response....I really appreciate it. Does fuzzy farm have a website?


----------



## atsilvers27

No, they do not have a website. His email and phone is out there on the internet somewhere. They are an older couple so I think they have their reasons for not having a website.


----------



## Hoping for a Havanese

Thanks...I'll google and see what I can find.


----------



## LBlas

Hoping for a Havanese said:


> My family is thinking about getting a Havanese and I've been researching the breed and breeders online. However, every time I find what I think is a reputable breeder, I find complaints and comments that lead me to believe the breeder is not all that they say they are. We'd be looking for a puppy for next June, so I have time to find a reputable breeder. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I too want to find a Havanese puppy for this coming summer and want a good breeder within New England. Hoping there is one around us!


----------



## krandall

There are an number of good breeders in N.E... The Lawrence's definitely are in that category. Others I like are Pam Sowa (Quickstep Havanese, Cumberland RI) who does everything you could possibly want a puppy breeder to do and more, Toby Biller in Dover, MA, Kathy Berrena, in western MA, (there is a member of the forum with two of her puppies) and Home Grown Havanese in Upton, MA. I don't know this person personally, but I've met several people who own her puppies. They're nice looking dogs and the owners have been very happy with their experience with her.


----------



## morriscsps

There is also Jubo-Lee Havanese in southern NH. They are an established line that show and do all the testing.


----------



## psow9421

*Breeders*

A great place to meet breeders is a dog show You can also see what the breeder is producing. Alice and Steve Lawrence do show almost every weekend in the NE area.


----------

